# Alternative for salt at a huge complex?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I was just asked by a company of a big MFGing plant that generally requires asphalt at all times (ie: tons and tons of salt) to recommend some alternatives that would work. Alot of the salt serves double duty as a traction aid for the spotters trucks that move the trailers around. Sand is not an option. Salt is becoming too corrosive to the plants structures,
Thanks,
steve


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Treat the salt with beat juice to reduce corrosiveness


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

The problem is when you start getting away from salt.....The Prices start going up fast....Most Companys dont want to pay for it.....You can Look into Acetates such as Potassium Acetate which is used as a Runway deicer.....VERY Expensive....But Not corrosive...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*No Halite or else*



xtreem3d;1278558 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was just asked by a company of a big MFGing plant that generally requires asphalt at all times (ie: tons and tons of salt) to recommend some alternatives that would work. Alot of the salt serves double duty as a traction aid for the spotters trucks that move the trailers around. Sand is not an option. Salt is becoming too corrosive to the plants structures,
> Thanks,
> steve


Hammer milled limestone works wonders and is used at airports and its cheap.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Go the route of the airports......Potassium Acetate. Its WAY WAY more expensive than salt. Works pretty well if applied at proper rates. Treat your salt with Magic possibly???


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*

All of the rock salt (Halite) in the north east has shale 
in it so your statements about not wanting grit are 
self defeating.

Stating sand is not an option is also self defeating and 
your customer needs to be educated about this.

Limestone dissolves and thats not an issue either.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

What about a Kerosene Powerd Jet Engine Heater.................:laughing:......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;1278930 said:


> What about a Kerosene Powerd Jet Engine Heater.................:laughing:......Thumbs Up


LMAO i forgot all about that post. :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres a good Start....A couple of these and your good to go..............Thumbs Up


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

all you need is a hitch and you can pull it around with your pick-up truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

treated salt and brine as pre-application. We started a couple warehouses this winter with very good results.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*deicing warehouse areas*



leon;1278871 said:


> All of the rock salt (Halite) in the north east has shale
> in it so your statements about not wanting grit are
> self defeating.
> 
> ...


========================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================

The problem with deicing chemicals used for airport use in the example
is the issue with polluting the surface and ground water which is something
which is occuring annually due to aircraft and runway deicing using these
chemicals.

The aircraft are run through specific areas used for deicing and the chemicals 
are recaptured in most major airports as they are finding the deicers are leaching 
into the water table very quickly.

The recently patented "infrared deicing method" employed immediately prior to 
the take off sequence is very promising for all climates wherein the airplane 
is taxied into the barn and deiced with a huge array of infrared lamps which 
cover the entire interior space of the aircraft hanger and deice the jet liner or 
other airplane completely prior to takeoff which guarantees that the "Pitot tubes"
which are the air speed sensors are deicied and the landing gear structures 
are also ice free prior to the entrance of the airplane to the airport runway.

I dont have any issues with ice with using heat or sand use and hammermilled 
limestone used as a deicier for runways has been used a long time so the issue 
is mute point as they are huge labor savers for me in my case. 
:waving:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out K tech Coatings on You Tube they have a Beet Heet product. Suppose to be less corrosive I think.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys...i will look into the alternatives mentioned. I'm not sure money is an issue with them . Not using sand was because they didn't want to clean it up after every storm.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Guys..i just quickly googled potassium acetate and went to some websites..they all mention great for de-icing ...maybe a stupid question but would it hold off heavy snowfall or any kind of snow fall?
Steve


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*warehouse and truck trailer storage*



xtreem3d;1280415 said:


> Guys..i just quickly googled potassium acetate and went to some websites..they all mention great for de-icing ...maybe a stupid question but would it hold off heavy snowfall or any kind of snow fall?
> Steve


The only effective way to keeep ahead of snowfalls 
is 1., heating cables or 2,. buried geothermal loops or 3.,
my patented method for deicing and snow control.

For the money involved hammer milled limestone and 
sand are much less costly for a use like this.(in my opinion)

A large garden tractor and snow blower will go a long way in
small areas that are difficult to clean as long as you windrow 
the snow and control it that way.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Leon. More info please! I really want to know what kind of sand you're using to melt ice.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

leon;1280484 said:


> The only effective way to keeep ahead of snowfalls
> is 1., heating cables or 2,. buried geothermal loops or 3.,
> my patented method for deicing and snow control.
> 
> ...


let me explain how this works..we have 5 skidloaders using pushers at all times but the place is so big/complicated that we were salting right behind the skids to hold off the snow until we get around again, and to aid the spotters with traction problems. can't use sand ...dont know what hammer milled limestone is..you said they use it at airports...to melt snow and ice? or just as a traction aid?
As luck would have it i was planning on contacting the airport maintenance supervisor this week but our airport got hit by a 40 year record tornado so i wil have to wait until things there recover


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Have you thought about doing any pre-storm pavement treatments with liquids?


----------

